# For old school hiphop lovers



## HEADPHONES

Just had to share this instrumental mix.

Covers the essence of all I love about the 80s and 90s flavour.

Bonus is the absence of profanity means I can play it in the presence of my kids too :lol:


----------



## scooobydont

I will just leave this here:


----------



## scooobydont

and this:


----------



## scooobydont

and maybe this:






That me done


----------



## scooobydont

Well, looks like I lied, in keeping with the thread:











Done this time


----------



## weedougall78

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## HEADPHONES

Mama said knock you out! :thumb:
So much energy, everyone went nuts when this was dropped.
Same with Onyx.
Wicked pre fight tracks :lol:


----------



## HEADPHONES

In the days when hiphop had a message


----------



## wish wash

Music has gone downhill in my opinion over the recent years, there's some rite ****e on the radio with too many 1 hit wonders.


----------



## HEADPHONES

At 50.00 to 52.30 DJ Jazzy Jeff mixes Public Enemy into the original funky $h%* flawlessly:thumb:


----------



## weedougall78

Shame his skills were wasted on the most unenthusiastic crowd ever.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------

